# A Bluebird Whispered



## K9Kirk (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 30, 2021)

Very good shot......


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow! Great shot. Super sharp.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 30, 2021)

Pow.  That's a sharp one.  Not much else to say really.  Just lovely.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shot......



Thank you very much.



stapo49 said:


> Wow! Great shot. Super sharp.



Thank you very much.



Space Face said:


> Pow.  That's a sharp one.  Not much else to say really.  Just lovely.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Winona (Jan 30, 2021)

Perfect focus IMO. Beautiful!


----------



## nokk (Jan 30, 2021)

very nice!  i can't get close to these things, they're so skittish.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 30, 2021)

Winona said:


> Perfect focus IMO. Beautiful!



Thank you, Winona, greatly appreciated.



nokk said:


> very nice!  i can't get close to these things, they're so skittish.



Thank you. They're usually that way with me, also, but this one was special. I was like around 20-25 ft. away and it just sat there looking around like I wasn't there. I'm guessing some may be more used to humans than others.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 31, 2021)

I hate you!  But in a good way.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 31, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> I hate you!  But in a good way.



Thank you.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2021)

Precious love it!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 31, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 202944


I believe that is an Eastern Blue Bird.  Nice job!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 31, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Precious love it!



Thanks.



Scott Whaley said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 202944
> ...



Correct, there are many around here and thank you.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 2, 2021)

Very nice so pretty!


----------

